# 6 volt HOT SHOT Battery



## rustystone2112 (May 8, 2019)

Looking for an old & dead 6 volt HOT SHOT battery like this .
A couple years ago i bought this 1920's Delta HOT SHOT search light . When i saw it , it was pictured with the battery but actually was being sold without it,
   I didn't really care then but i do now . I want to display, and it won't stand up without the weight of the battery . Any brand , it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jstoned41 (Dec 1, 2021)

I have what you are looking for what are you looking to pay for the battary?


----------

